

Searchify hits a million queries a day to IndexTank search API - mthreat
http://blog.searchify.com/2012/03/searchify-serving-a-million-queries-per-day/

======
avree
Really confusing title. Searchify is hitting a million queries a day to their
own API, and also selling themselves as an IndexTank replacement (since
IndexTank is shutting down.)

Your title makes it seem like there's an IndexTank Search API.

~~~
mthreat
Sorry about that, I see what you mean. Wasn't trying to mislead, I just suck
at titles :)

------
bambax
Is Searchify a new installation of IndexTank? It displays IndexTank "white
papers" on its site...?

~~~
mthreat
We are running the IndexTank open-source project. We link to those white
papers on indextank.com - we plan to either update those white papers or
remove them. thanks for pointing it out

